# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Russian soundtrack to "High school musical" movie

## Mike-A

Russian version of "Breaking free" song is performed by Sergey Lazarev and Ksenya Larina. The song is named "Наш звёздный час" in Russia.  
Watch here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=RE5c1zYjB8c  
For comparison here you can watch the original version of the song: http://youtube.com/watch?v=tvkh29RKFRY

----------


## Lampada

Песни Сергея Лазарева  http://laser-fancreation.narod.ru/pesni-live.htm  *Наш Звездный час*  
Высокой стаей
Наши мечтанья на небо унеслись
А Земля нас
Не пускала ввысь
Но ночь зажжет светила
И придет, наступит наш звездный час
Когда сердца не в силах
Не могут молчать 
Дай же веры! Дай нам сил!
Небо в дали
Чтоб от Земли 
Высокой стаей
Наши дерзанья
В синий простор рвались
И мы сами
Вслед за ними ввысь
Улетели ввысь 
Станет сказка былью
И душа взметнется, услышав зов
Простирая крылья
У-у, за горизонт
За горизонт, у-у 
Унося нас к небесам
Где звезд огни зажглись
Прочь от Земли 
Высокой стаей
Наши надежды
На небеса неслись
Увлекая нас с тобою ввысь
О-о, с тобою ввысь
Счастья пламя
В пути полыхнуло
Верой сердца зажглись
Унося нас обоих ввысь
С тобою ввысь 
Наш с тобой путь наверх
Озарил лунный свет
И дал звезд нам достать руками
В их лучах только мы
Хоть на час, хоть на миг
Позабыть нам весь мир 
Высокой стаей
Наши надежды
На небо унеслись
И, мечтая,
Мы за ними ввысь
Поднялись
Где звезды, у-у, манят
Со мною в мечтах
В небесную даль стремись
И Земля 
И Земля отпустит ввысь
О-о, отпустит ввысь 
Лишь ночь зажжет светила
И придет, наступит наш звездный час  
__________________________ 
 Flyer  
I'm the flyer, got one desire 
And that is to go straight to your heart 
And we know we've gotta get to the start.  
Tonight I'm going to take over, feels 
Right, the sky is clear, the moonlight shines 
Bright, the flyer is coming out... 
(The flyer is under roof tonight) 
You, you seem to be out on the 
Blue, my laugh for you speak about 
The flyer is on the move, 
You know I'll get you into the groove... 
(Come on, come on, come on)  
Chorus: 
I'm the flyer, got one desire 
And that is to go straight to your heart 
And we know we've gotta get to the start. 
(Just go straight to the start) 
I'm the flyer, I'm under fire 
That's why we gotta get to the start 
Come on and maybe straight to your heart.  
In time, I'll know I'm gonna make you mine 
'cause to me you're divine girl, 
The flyer is taking off, 
I'm going for what's mine, I'll get caught. 
(Come on, come on, come on)  
Chorus.  
I tried so hard, we've worked some common chatter. 
(I didn't know what to do) 
Do you receive? does it even really matter?  
Chorus.  
I'm the flyer...  
 Can you feel the love tonight 
There's a calm surrender 
To the rush of day, 
When the heat of the rolling world 
Can be turned away. 
An enchanted moment 
And it sees me through. 
It's enough for this restless warrior 
Just to be with you.  
Chorus: And can you feel the love tonight? 
It is where we are. 
It's enough for this wideeyed wanderer 
That we got this far. 
And can you feel the love tonight 
How it's laid to rest? 
It's enough to make kings and vagabonds 
Believe the very best.  
There's a time for ev'ryone, If they only learn 
That the twisting kaleidoscope 
Moves us all in turn. 
There's a rhyme and reason 
To the wild outdoors 
When the heart of this starcrossed voyager 
Beats in time with yours.  
Chorus

----------


## Lampada

Troy: 
We’re soarin’, flyin’
There’s not a star in heaven 
That we can’t reach 
Gabriella:
If we’re trying 
So we’re breaking free  
Troy: 
You know the world can see us 
In a way that’s different than who we are  
Gabriella: 
Creating space between us
‘Til we’re separate hearts 
Both: 
But your faith it gives me strength
Strength to believe 
Chorus #1
Troy: 
We’re breakin’ free
Gabriella: 
We’re soarin’
Troy: 
Flyin’ 
Both: 
There’s not a star in heaven 
That we can’t reach 
Troy: 
If we’re trying 
Both: 
Yeah, we’re breaking free
Troy: 
Oh, we’re breakin’ free
Gabriella: 
Ohhhh
Troy: 
Can you feel it building
Like a wave the ocean just can’t control
Gabriella: 
Connected by a feeling
Ohhh, in our very souls
Both: 
Rising ‘til it lifts us up
So every one can see 
Chorus #2
Troy: We’re breakin’ free
Gabriella: We’re soarin’
Troy: Flyin’ 
Both: 
There’s not a star in heaven
That we can’t reach 
Troy: 
If we’re trying 
Yeah we’re breaking free
Gabriella: 
Ohhhh runnin’
Troy: 
Climbin’
To get to that place 
Both: 
To be all that we can be
Troy: 
Now’s the time
Both: 
So we’re breaking free
Troy: 
We’re breaking free
Gabriella: 
Ohhh , yeah 
Troy: 
More than hope
More than faith
Gabriella: 
This is true
This is fate 
And together 
Both: 
We see it comin’
Troy: 
More than you 
More than me 
Gabriella: 
Not a want, but a need
Both: 
Both of us breakin’ free 
Chorus #3
Gabriella: Soarin’ 
Troy: Flyin’ 
Both: 
There’s not a star in heaven 
That we can’t reach 
If we’re trying 
Troy: Yeah we’re breaking free
Gabriella: 
Breaking free
Were runnin’ 
Troy: 
Ohhhh, climbin’
Both: 
To get to the place 
To be all that we can be
Now’s the time
Troy: Now’s the time
Gabriella: So we’re breaking free
Troy: Ohhh, we’re breaking free
Gabriella: Ohhhh 
Both: 
You know the world can see us
In a way that’s different than who we are 
[ Breaking Free Lyrics on http://www.lyricsmania.com/ ]

----------

